# 4th of July and N. Korea... MODS PLEASE CLOSE



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

What does everybody think of this? They plan on launching between the 4th and 8th. I call no balls, but they're some crazy little people.

http://www.usnews.com/articles/news/world/...ard-hawaii.html

SEOUL, South Korea-North Korea may fire a long-range ballistic missile toward Hawaii in early July, a Japanese news report said Thursday, as Russia and China urged the regime to return to international disarmament talks on its rogue nuclear program.
People Who Read This Also Read

The missile, believed to be a Taepodong-2 with a range of up to 4,000 miles (6,500 kilometers), would be launched from North Korea's Dongchang-ni site on the northwestern coast, said the Yomiuri daily, Japan's top-selling newspaper. It cited an analysis by the Japanese Defense Ministry and intelligence gathered by U.S. reconnaissance satellites.

The missile launch could come between July 4 and 8, the paper said.

While the newspaper speculated the Taepodong-2 could fly over Japan and toward Hawaii, it said the missile would not be able to hit Hawaii's main islands, which are about 4,500 miles (7,200 kilometers) from the Korean peninsula.

A spokesman for the Japanese Defense Ministry declined to comment on the report. South Korea's Defense Ministry and the National Intelligence Service - the country's main spy agency - said they could not confirm it.

Tension on the divided Korean peninsula has spiked since the North conducted its second nuclear test on May 25 in defiance of repeated international warnings. The regime declared Saturday it would bolster its nuclear programs and threatened war in protest of U.N. sanctions taken for the nuclear test.

U.S. officials have said the North has been preparing to fire a long-range missile capable of striking the western U.S. In Washington on Tuesday, Gen. James Cartwright, vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said it would take at least three to five years for North Korea to pose a real threat to the U.S. west coast.

President Barack Obama and South Korean President Lee Myung-bak met in Washington on Tuesday for a landmark summit in which they agreed to build a regional and global "strategic alliance" to persuade North Korea to dismantle all its nuclear weapons. Obama declared North Korea a "grave threat" to the world and pledged that the new U.N. sanctions on the communist regime will be aggressively enforced.

In Seoul, Vice Unification Minister Hong Yang-ho told a forum Thursday that the North's moves to strengthen its nuclear programs is "a very dangerous thing that can fundamentally change" the regional security environment. He said the South Korean government is bracing for "all possible scenarios" regarding the nuclear standoff.

The independent International Crisis Group think tank, meanwhile, said the North's massive stockpile of chemical weapons is no less serious a threat to the region than its nuclear arsenal.

It said the North is believed to have between 2,500 and 5,000 tons of chemical weapons, including mustard gas, phosgene, blood agents and sarin. These weapons can be delivered with ballistic missiles and long-range artillery and are "sufficient to inflict massive civilian casualties on South Korea."

"If progress is made on rolling back Pyongyang's nuclear ambitions, there could be opportunities to construct a cooperative diplomatic solution for chemical weapons and the suspected biological weapons program," the think tank said in a report released Thursday.

It also called on the U.S. to engage the North in dialogue to defuse the nuclear crisis, saying "diplomacy is the least bad option." The think tank said Washington should be prepared to send a high-level special envoy to Pyongyang to resolve the tension.

In a rare move, leaders of Russia and China used their meetings in Moscow on Wednesday to pressure the North to return to the nuclear talks and expressed "serious concerns" about tension on the Korean peninsula.

The joint appeal appeared to be a signal that Moscow and Beijing are growing impatient with Pyongyang's stubbornness. Northeastern China and Russia's Far East both border North Korea, and Pyongyang's unpredictable actions have raised concern in both countries.

After meetings at the Kremlin, Chinese President Hu Jintao joined Russian President Dmitry Medvedev in urging a peaceful resolution of the Korean standoff and the "swiftest renewal" of the now-frozen talks involving their countries as well as North and South Korea, Japan and the United States.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very possible but nobody really knows for sure unless you work in intelligence but me personally i dont think they're gonna make that move! at least not firing it directly at anyone...but you're right they are crazy and they are known to do some crazy sh*t!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't think thay can make it to Hawaii. Wouldn't think they would have the balls to try it, but they may just be crazy enough for it!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

jharrison said:


> Don't think thay can make it to Hawaii. Wouldn't think they would have the balls to try it, but they may just be crazy enough for it!!


It says some types of the Taepodong-2 can reach up to 9,300 miles. Thats plenty of distance to reach Hawaii. The main islands are only 4,500 miles from N Korea.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah but none of their tests have come anywhere close. Big difference between theoretical and what they have proven their capabilities to be thus far.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with jharrison and anyway if they launch a missle at Hawaii in theoretical terms we will test our ability to kick their ass until proven. I have had enough of these wackjob country leaders beaking off from their underground bunkers. I say if they as much as shoot a roman candle at Hawaii we hit them with so much artillery that S.Korea would just become Korea and N.Korea becomes Atlantis.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

jharrison said:


> yeah but none of their tests have come anywhere close. Big difference between theoretical and what they have proven their capabilities to be thus far.


I dont know about that. Their failed launches may be bluffs. They're not a stupid country. Heck, we don't show our arms capabilities when it comes to missiles. AND you have to remember, they report that their launches were successful, Japan and the US said otherwise, so who knows. I'm sure the US would likes its people to think nobody else has long range capabilities. I guess its more of a question if they would actually do it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I agree with jharrison and anyway if they launch a missle at Hawaii in theoretical terms we will test our ability to kick their ass until proven. I have had enough of these wackjob country leaders beaking off from their underground bunkers. *I say if they as much as shoot a roman candle at Hawaii we hit them with so much artillery that S.Korea would just become Korea and N.Korea becomes Atlantis.*


I can't help but agree...

If they actually ever do try and lob a missile at us we would have no real choice but to hit them back with everything we have...


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Well I hope it is all BS but like said earlier those guys are Nuts. I deal with a lot of South Koreans at work. Sometimes a ask them if they are from North Korea just to watch how mad they get. They say no, North Korea Crazy, they Bad, Kill lots of people.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That's pretty wild. IMO North Korea should do eeeeeeeeettttttt before dog the bounty hunter gets a warrant to arrest Kim Jong.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> That's pretty wild. IMO North Korea should do eeeeeeeeettttttt before dog the bounty hunter gets a warrant to arrest Kim Jong.


Brilliant!!!

The entire world is now stupider for having read that...


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well we all knwo they hae the balls to do it.. they shot one at japan. and everyone got on thier case about it. so what did they do shoot another that went over japan by a few hunder miles... they ahve shown they dotn care and will do what they want when they want....

sh*t at least this tiem if we go to war we really knwo they have the weapons of mass distruction....

but if we do maybe we can leave the middle east..

just a thought... if they do stand up what is it to stop iran form joining them. as they both hate the west.....

just like NK came out they had the power when we went to the middle east


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

just need to park a carrier fleet between them and hawaii. That pretty much scares the sh*t out of any crazy ass countries and those things are loaded with missile defense systems.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

True Boobah...very true


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Boobah said:


> just need to park a carrier fleet between them and hawaii. That pretty much scares the sh*t out of any crazy ass countries and those things are loaded with missile defense systems.


I think they currently have one off the sea of Japan as we speak.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is that what they deployed a while back when we originally heard about the missiles?

I just saw on CBS that they launched 4 missles...they didn't say when though.
I think they were talking about the past though.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Personally, I'm not scared yet.
Everything long-range they've tried to launch has failed miserably, either blowing up or crashing. Even if they ever figure out how to launch one and make it work, they're still years away from being able to build a nuke small enough to mount on them.
And even if they manage to build a working (I.E. actually hits what it's aimed at) nuclear capable ICBM, they won't dare use it. People don't give Kim Jong enough credit. He's crazy like a fox. All this sh*t is just more posturing to blackmail the world into sending his pissant country more foriegn aid. 
The great thing to do (IF our fearless leader had any balls) would be to send NK a letter thanking him for honoring the birth of our country with a nice fireworks display after his latest toy crashes and burns like the last eight.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

"IF" North Korea ever grows a set big enough to do something as stupid as hit hawaii, I hope it plays out as follows.

North Korea=December 7, 1941

United States= August 6, 1945 + August 9, 1945 ......

It's about time we stop getting in pissing matches with countries like this...They want to play ball then they had better show up with their "A+ Game".


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

zippa said:


> "IF" North Korea ever grows a set big enough to do something as stupid as hit hawaii, I hope it plays out as follows.
> 
> North Korea=December 7, 1941
> 
> ...


actually we'd just shoot the missile down like a parent telling his pissed off toddler NO. NK doesn't pose a threat to the US, if they were going to do anything they would have shot one of their bio or chemical weapons at SK by now.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

zippa said:


> "IF" North Korea ever grows a set big enough to do something as stupid as hit hawaii, I hope it plays out as follows.
> 
> North Korea=December 7, 1941
> 
> ...


You lost me on that one...Its Friday for me my brain is slowly shutting down for the extended weekend.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i say we nuke them now before they have a chance to ruin everything

i dont quite understand what they want missiles for anyway and what their objective is. what are they tryibg to prove. 
they are not being threatened by any other nation to want something to defend themselves with. i find it all very strange.
just gota sit tight and watch what happens. 
and it not just America who will hit back. it be japan and china too. they arent too happy with N.Korea either


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> "IF" North Korea ever grows a set big enough to do something as stupid as hit hawaii, I hope it plays out as follows.
> 
> North Korea=December 7, 1941
> 
> ...


You lost me on that one...Its Friday for me my brain is slowly shutting down for the extended weekend.
[/quote]

Throw thos 3 dates into google and you will grasp my post.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> actually we'd just shoot the missile down like a parent telling his pissed off toddler NO. NK doesn't pose a threat to the US, if they were going to do anything they would have shot one of their bio or chemical weapons at SK by now.


I think the reason the dont launch anything at S Korea is because of the 25,000 US troops there. Not that those 25,000 would pose a threat to N Korea, but it sure would piss off the US.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> actually we'd just shoot the missile down like a parent telling his pissed off toddler NO. NK doesn't pose a threat to the US, if they were going to do anything they would have shot one of their bio or chemical weapons at SK by now.


I think the reason the dont launch anything at S Korea is because of the 25,000 US troops there. Not that those 25,000 would pose a threat to N Korea, but it sure would piss off the US.
[/quote]

i'm pretty sure 25,000 US military troops could hold off the north long enough for the calvary to show up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope. I've talked to a lot of my buddies that were station on the DMZ. N Korea has every military location pinned and targeted. They run drills on getting into bunkers in case of an attack, no drills on defense. If N. Korea decided to attack S Korea, there is something like 11 seconds to get to cover with a predicted 80% casualty rating. Thats just for the US/S Korea Bases.

I wouldnt doubt the above. I just found this predicting civilian deaths from an officer stationed there:


> One way or another, casualties will be high, especially civilian casualties if North Korea does indeed launch a Scud and Arty barrage against Seoul. Some DoD estimates are up to 1 million South Korean civilian deaths in the first 24 hours, and having lived here for a while, I wouldn't doubt that assessment. That would be the case regardless of US support. What happens after those 24 hours, the US will have a huge impact namely in air assets.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

zippa said:


> "IF" North Korea ever grows a set big enough to do something as stupid as hit hawaii, I hope it plays out as follows.
> 
> North Korea=December 7, 1941
> 
> ...


You lost me on that one...Its Friday for me my brain is slowly shutting down for the extended weekend.
[/quote]

Throw thos 3 dates into google and you will grasp my post.
[/quote]

Man....I completely overlooked the Years....If I had noticed them I would have known...Thanks for clearing that one up...

Note to self Read the entire post.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

HaHa no problem....I just wish the u.s. had what it takes to do what needs done in these type of situations...I know I know the whole political b.s. and other countries would get their panties in a bunch but had we employed the same tactic with afganistan maybe osama wouldnt have made it out alive.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

zippa said:


> HaHa no problem....I just wish the u.s. had what it takes to do what needs done in these type of situations...I know I know the whole political b.s. and other countries would get their panties in a bunch but had we employed the same tactic with afganistan maybe osama wouldnt have made it out alive.


Yeah I hear ya...too much "Political Correctness" 
US needs to stand up and get the job done if it comes to it!
If not we could be in for a long drawn out war.
We dont need that we need to just say to hell with the ppl that will be upset...and end it instantly.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Boobah said:


> actually we'd just shoot the missile down like a parent telling his pissed off toddler NO. NK doesn't pose a threat to the US, if they were going to do anything they would have shot one of their bio or chemical weapons at SK by now.


I think the reason the dont launch anything at S Korea is because of the 25,000 US troops there. Not that those 25,000 would pose a threat to N Korea, but it sure would piss off the US.
[/quote]

i'm pretty sure 25,000 US military troops could hold off the north long enough for the calvary to show up.
[/quote]

Type north korean army in yahoo or google.....North Korea is the most militarized country in the world today[3], having the fourth largest standing army in the world, at nearly 1.2 million armed personnel.....

I know we are better but i dont think 25k troops would stand a chance, even long enough for the calvary


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

No doubt if they can't reach that far and it hits Canadian soil by mistake or not and whipes out some Canadian citizens, I know 100% that Canada wont let this pass by.

I agree honestly if they decide to do this they are just asking for trouble.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> actually we'd just shoot the missile down like a parent telling his pissed off toddler NO. NK doesn't pose a threat to the US, if they were going to do anything they would have shot one of their bio or chemical weapons at SK by now.


I think the reason the dont launch anything at S Korea is because of the 25,000 US troops there. Not that those 25,000 would pose a threat to N Korea, but it sure would piss off the US.
[/quote]

i'm pretty sure 25,000 US military troops could hold off the north long enough for the calvary to show up.
[/quote]

Type north korean army in yahoo or google.....North Korea is the most militarized country in the world today[3], having the fourth largest standing army in the world, at nearly 1.2 million armed personnel.....

I know we are better but i dont think 25k troops would stand a chance, even long enough for the calvary
[/quote]

the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Just think though. They have Russia on their side if i am not mistaken and Russia is a country which plays in the darkand always out of the news..I'll be more scared of them then NK.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys are missing the point. They're not actually going to do anything that would provoke war. This is just yet another cry for attention. They've done it the same thing time after time in the past. Build a nuke, threaten to start WWIII, and all the countries give you aid for not starting WWIII. I've said it before and I'll say it again: Kim Jong is not crazy. He just knows how to play the system. He's got a good thing going for himself and his buddies, he's not going to screw it up and be annihilated in the process.
One thing you've got to think about before you draw a conclusion is this: The constant stream of BS coming from the Korean government is meant for the brainwashed sheeple that make up it's population, not as a newscast or official statement. All the rhetoric you see and hear on the news is brought to you second hand from somebody who watches NK TV.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah but I think what you got to watch is if he ever knows he is gonna die (cancer ect.) He may take as many ppl with him as he can. People like him are crazy I dont care what anyone says!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

he just needs to be assassinated by a country who wont take credit so everyone would think it wa j ust someone there who did it. But still i dont wish death upon anyone.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


Read up on Vietnam lately? haha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


Read up on Vietnam lately? haha
[/quote]
I agree with that. Im sure us would win on home turf, but in jungle warefare, US is just not used to.
bout this whole thing i dont think anything will be launched at usa. but if it is, i think yusa would pull out of the middle east and go for NK. I think 25 000 troops is enough to hold of NK for a bit since they can have 1 billion troops, but only a fraction of them can actually be engaged in battle at a time so its liek having 100 layres of people yet only the first layre is fighting. Eventually the 2500 would get wiped out, but it doesnt take very long to bring more solidiers. Who has the second largest land army? Im assuming usa is first, then russia or china then NK?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


Read up on Vietnam lately? haha
[/quote]
I agree with that. Im sure us would win on home turf, but in jungle warefare, US is just not used to.
bout this whole thing i dont think anything will be launched at usa. but if it is, i think yusa would pull out of the middle east and go for NK. I think 25 000 troops is enough to hold of NK for a bit since they can have 1 billion troops, but only a fraction of them can actually be engaged in battle at a time so its liek having 100 layres of people yet only the first layre is fighting. Eventually the 2500 would get wiped out, but it doesnt take very long to bring more solidiers. Who has the second largest land army? Im assuming usa is first, then russia or china then NK?
[/quote]

I had to decipher that. haha. jk. Anyways, I think China has the largest army... as for the 25,000 US troops holding of the N Koreans, you should scroll up to what I wrote about what the people I've known whom have been stationed there said would happen if the North were to attack the South. All US bases along the near the DMZ are already targeted. They would be the first thing attacked if anything were to happen between the two.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The 25k troops is meaningless when you realize that N. Korea can wipe out the 2nd largest city in the word before we could lift a finger. Everybody always says to nuke em or bomb the crap out of them, but the solution to this is pretty simple and diplomatic on our part.

The only reason N. Korea even exists today is because of China. So we tell China that if N. Korea threatens us in any way, shape, or form that we'll cut off all trade with them. I guarantee China will take care of them for us.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


Read up on Vietnam lately? haha
[/quote]

Vietnam was a choice.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.[/quote]

Read up on Vietnam lately? haha
[/quote]

Vietnam was a choice.
[/quote]

Not even close to what he was talking about. I think he was saying that fighting that type of war isnt so easy if not next to impossible without nukes. Very hard to fight a gorilla warfair type war. When you have no real army in front of you to shoot or bomb it makes things a lil difficult. If that is what he was saying I agree totaly.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This situation is much more unnerving now with Barrack Obama as president as opposed to John McCain...or even George W Bush. Sanctions...PPPPFFF! 
Joe Biden hit the nail on the head when he siad Obama will be "tested". Well...here's his first real test. My guess is, Barrack will wanna buy North Korea Krispy Kreme donuts, join hands, and sing Koom By Ya! 
Sorry, democrats. But, I've never felt more unsafe internationally with you guys in power.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Job security


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> This situation is much more unnerving now with Barrack Obama as president as opposed to John McCain...or even George W Bush. Sanctions...PPPPFFF!
> Joe Biden hit the nail on the head when he siad Obama will be "tested". Well...here's his first real test. My guess is, Barrack will wanna buy North Korea Krispy Kreme donuts, join hands, and sing Koom By Ya!
> Sorry, democrats. But, I've never felt more unsafe internationally with you guys in power.


Have to agree. Our current government considers us the enemy, us the danger to the world, and does not see who the true enemies are. The current U.S. government is more likely to attack Houston than to bomb N. Korea.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


Read up on Vietnam lately? haha
[/quote]
I agree with that. Im sure us would win on home turf, but in jungle warefare, US is just not used to.
bout this whole thing i dont think anything will be launched at usa. but if it is, i think yusa would pull out of the middle east and go for NK. I think 25 000 troops is enough to hold of NK for a bit since they can have 1 billion troops, but only a fraction of them can actually be engaged in battle at a time so its liek having 100 layres of people yet only the first layre is fighting. Eventually the 2500 would get wiped out, but it doesnt take very long to bring more solidiers. Who has the second largest land army? Im assuming usa is first, then russia or china then NK?
[/quote]

you guys are completely missing the point. ground troops are obsolete. the technology available makes it possible to fly an armed, unmanned aircraft with smart bombs and night vision, what role exactly is a ground pounding troop supposed to play? bomb all of their military strongholds and they crumble, that's it...regardless the US would never bomb them unprovoked, and the only way the US would be provoked would be a direct attack, which most likely will be via WMD...

in the end, im not worried.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Too bad Ex got suspended maybe he could have told us if the missles are flying today??


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Too bad Ex got suspended maybe he could have told us if the missles are flying today??


They launched 7 short range missiles this morning. They only had a range of 380 miles. Hopefully thats as ballsy as they'll get.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Too bad Ex got suspended maybe he could have told us if the missles are flying today??


They launched 7 short range missiles this morning. They only had a range of 380 miles. Hopefully thats as ballsy as they'll get.
[/quote]

Seriously????????? f*ck it man lets do those goofs!!! It will take us a year tops as long as total and complete destruction is the goal!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Too bad Ex got suspended maybe he could have told us if the missles are flying today??


They launched 7 short range missiles this morning. They only had a range of 380 miles. Hopefully thats as ballsy as they'll get.
[/quote]

Seriously????????? f*ck it man lets do those goofs!!! It will take us a year tops as long as total and complete destruction is the goal!!
[/quote]

They called them "Test fires"

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/07/0...iles/index.html


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesus TWTR they are just trying to provoke you guys it's so bloody obvious now. It's like a drunk nerd trying to pick a fight with a 240 pound guy cause he's wearing a MMa instructor jacket.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

SERRAPYGO said:


> This situation is much more unnerving now with Barrack Obama as president as opposed to John McCain...or even George W Bush. Sanctions...PPPPFFF!
> Joe Biden hit the nail on the head when he siad Obama will be "tested". Well...here's his first real test. My guess is, Barrack will wanna buy North Korea Krispy Kreme donuts, join hands, and sing Koom By Ya!
> Sorry, democrats. But, I've never felt more unsafe internationally with you guys in power.


aint that the truth? gotta agree with ya.

This Kim dude has lil mans syndrome. Just kill his azz already. Man we have so many things already pointed his way he wont even know what hit him. I do however think he will try something before he dies of his illness, which just put innocent and his followers 6 feet under.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm sorry but kim jhong is as previously mentioned, "dumb as a fox". Who would even be talking about the third world pos country N korea if they weren't shooting off fireworks and causing commotion. He wants to be recognized and he's doing it just fine.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i can't find one time where one of these "pending" strikes actually happens as reported by known conservative right wing think tank sources...shame, i had a shred of respect for US news...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i can't find one time where one of these "pending" strikes actually happens as reported by known conservative right wing think tank sources...shame, i had a shred of respect for US news...


you never miss a chance to sound like a left wing nutbag do you? your known ultra liberal news networks carried the story to the masses, which was first reported in a japanese newspaper.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

really? was it worded as a "pending attack"? lmfao. right wing media agenda is always sensationalized. word comes out that N korea is going to launch a test fire. right wing media gets wind and words it as, "crazy nutjobs in N korea plan to attack and kill white catholics and eat their babies AHHH AL SHARPTON!!!!" that's what fox and the ny post and the boston herald and all these ridiculous outlets sound like.

funny i just watched a documentary on how fox news ruined the career of a boulder CO professor for using his "free" speech, and how the NY post ruined the aspirations of an arab american teacher (who's son was a national guardsman serving at ground zero after the attacks) because she was arab, by proclaiming that she was teaching terrorist ways, and all kinds of other bullshit, making it seem like an imminent danger scenario, when in-fact, she was going to be teaching in a public school created so that people who SPOKE arabic could get an education in america. so uhh, i have the right to be pissed at all these shitty media outlets that report a bunch of brainwash bullshit that people eat up like it's thanksgiving dinner. it's goddamn sad.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Welp the PENDING ATTACK ranging from the 4th to the 8th has passed. No need for the thread and/or ridiculous arguments. MODS CLOSE


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

IBTL.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Whoever even herd of this ridiculous threat? You should know by now its simply 'good ole' USA prapaganda to get ALL your minds off of whats really going on right here in your own backyard!









Go read some REAL news at my very own 'soap box'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

notaverage said:


> HaHa no problem....I just wish the u.s. had what it takes to do what needs done in these type of situations...I know I know the whole political b.s. and other countries would get their panties in a bunch but had we employed the same tactic with afganistan maybe osama wouldnt have made it out alive.


Yeah I hear ya...too much "Political Correctness" 
US needs to stand up and get the job done if it comes to it!
If not we could be in for a long drawn out war.
We dont need that we need to just say to hell with the ppl that will be upset...and end it instantly.
[/quote]

Have you both lost your minds?



'r1dermon said:


> the US could decimate that whole peninsula before NK even got a shot off...they pose no threat, the US has so many huge sophisticated bombs that they would stand no chance. 1.2 million armed personnel only means that the body count will be a lot higher.


In the same way the US wiped Iraq and Afghanistan off the map...









I'm sure the international community would turn their head to the massacre of millions of civilians.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

All the US has to do is bomb them day and night for a few days and that would cripple N Korea if they were stupid enough to try something dumb. I think they are just trying to make the news and get some attention like a 13 year old at school.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

If there is public outcry over the citizens being killed in the middle east, how well do you think it will go over if N Korea is "bombed day and night". Not to mention the costs...

Sometimes I wonder if people even think...or if they are just typing some brain dead reply to kill time.

If anything is going to be done, it should be a NATO or UN action.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If there is public outcry over the citizens being killed in the middle east, how well do you think it will go over if N Korea is "bombed day and night". Not to mention the costs...
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people even think...or if they are just typing some brain dead reply to kill time.
> 
> If anything is going to be done, it should be a NATO or UN action.


So just sit back and do nothing after an attack becuase it would cost to much? I dont think the US would just sit back and say it costs to much to defend themselves from a nuclear attack. Something would have to be done.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

like I said, I think he could do somthing stupid if he knew he had a terminal illness ect.. Take as many with him as he could type of thing.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Danny









Not really here to comment other then I dont think that there is really a threat at the moment. We have enough resources out there at the moment....no reason to do anything other then bring this kind of finger flipping antics to the rest of NATO. They are not going to do anything significant to the USA...this is all just the child poking the bear.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this is was Gg putting another oil drum on the fire!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahaha. I love it. The webmaster and a Mod commented in here after I requested the thread closed and neither one closed it. Just trying to get it closed since its just political bickering now. So close the damn thread!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Kim Jong Il
So Ronery


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Closed due to creators request and the date of supposed attack/source of argument is OvEr


----------

